# Recovered...sort of?



## Scared (Aug 15, 2017)

Don’t know if this is a recovery story or not really ????. I came to this website about 3.5 years ago looking for help when I was at the lowest I had ever been in my life. I didn’t drive for months, I quit my job, I quit school...the whole thing. Life was miserable. After working with my doctor for months, I finally found the medication combination that seemed to help and was going to therapy. I got a dog that kept me sane and distracted me from my symptoms as well. All has been well for 2.5 almost 3 years. I went back to college and graduated and got my dream job. About 6 months ago, I even decided to get off my meds as I felt therapy had adequately taught me coping mechanisms to help. I still have symptoms every day, but just know how to work through them now. Don’t give up. It’s okay to still have symptoms. I feel the symptoms don’t entirely go away. This past year has been extremely rough on me anxiety and stress wise and my symptoms have become increasingly worse again, but I just keep persevering.


----------

